# MiME plug-in



## sadara08 (Feb 6, 2008)

i was trying to erase files i didn't need and i accidently deleted my library files and after that when i would get on myspace the songs don't play on my page or anyone else. & i also can't watch videoa. this what would pop up.

The page ......SO & SO has content of MIME type application/x-shockwave-flash, but you dont have a plug-in installed for this MIME type. A plug-in should be available on this page:

http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer

Do you want to open the page?



so i would go there and download it but still nothing will happen. i tried downloading alot of stuff but i still can;t play music or watch videos. so what do i do to recover the files from the deleted files i dleted from the library or what can i download to get everything back wihout paying for anything....


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 6, 2008)

sadara08 said:


> ....
> 
> The page ......SO & SO has content of MIME type application/x-shockwave-flash, but you dont have a plug-in installed for this MIME type. A plug-in should be available on this page:
> 
> ...


When asked for help with webpage problems, it is a good idea to include a link to the problematic page. That said, it is a bit curious that that the QuickTime plug-in didn't pickup your video. However, it should absolutely work with the *Flash* plug-in. Select the _Help > Installed Plug-ins_ to see if the plug-in is properly installed.


----------

